# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  रणजी ट्राफी के महारथी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

वैसे तो क्रिकेट के लगभग हर रिकॉर्ड पर मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर का कब्जा है, लेकिन भारतीय डोमेस्टिक क्रिकेट में कुछ धुरंधर ऐसे भी हैं जो दनादन रन बना कर इतिहास रच रहे हैं। ऐसे ही एक स्टार का नाम है वसीम जाफर। मुंबई के इस धाकड़ ओपनर ने रणजी 2012-13 के फाइनल मुकाबले में शतक जड़ कर दो खास कीर्तिमान स्थापित किए।

सौराष्ट्र के खिलाफ वानखेड़े स्टेडियम में हो रहे फाइनल मैच में जाफर ने 16 चौकों और 1 छक्के से सजी 132 रन की पारी खेली। इस सेंचुरी के साथ ही उन्होंने रणजी में सर्वाधिक रन बनाने का खास रिकॉर्ड अपने नाम कर लिया। साथ ही भारतीय क्रिकेट के सबसे खास टूर्नामेंट में सबसे ज्यादा सेंचुरी लगाने का रिकॉर्ड भी अब जाफर के नाम है।

जाफर के शानदार शतक की बदौलत अब तक टूर्नामेंट में बुझी-बुझी सी रही मुंबई टीम ने खिताबी भिड़ंत में अहम बढ़त हासिल की। अपने स्टार चेतेश्वर पुजारा और रवींद्र जडेजा के बगैर उतरा सौराष्ट्र पहली पारी में महज 148 रन के स्कोर पर ऑल आउट हो गया। धवल कुलकर्णी ने 24 रन देकर 4 विकेट चटकाए।

इसके बाद जाफर ने एक छोर से मोर्चा संभालते हुए मुंबई को अहम बढ़त दिलाई। 

इसे एक विडंबना ही कहा जा सकता है कि देश के सबसे प्रतिष्ठित क्रिकेट टूर्नामेंट में सर्वाधिक रन बनाने वाले धुरंधरों को इंटरनेशनल लेवल पर या तो मौका ही नहीं मिला या चंद अवसर देने के बाद उनसे मुंह फेर लिया गया। जाफर दूसरी कैटेगरी के खिलाड़ी हैं।

यह हैरानी की बात लगती है कि टेस्ट और वनडे में सर्वाधिक रन बनाने वाले सचिन तेंडुलकर का नाम रणजी में रन बनाने के मामले में टॉप 7 खिलाड़ियों तक में शुमार नहीं है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*वसीम जाफर*

*मुंबई के इस धाकड़ बल्लेबाज ने 1996 से लेकर अब तक रणजी ट्रॉफी में 9155 रन बनाए हैं। उन्होंने सौराष्ट्र के खिलाफ 132 रन की पारी खेल कर अमोल मडूमदार के 9105 रन के रिकॉर्ड को पीछे कर दिया।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रणजी क्रिकेट में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन के बाद जाफर को साल 2000 में साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ टेस्ट मैच खेलने का पहला मौका मिला था। 24 फरवरी 2000 को मुंबई के वानखेड़े में हुए उस टेस्ट में जाफर कुल 4 और 6 रन बना सके थे। घरेलू सीरीज में फ्लॉप रहने के बाद जाफर ने वेस्ट इंडीज में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन किया। उन्होंने ब्रिजटाउन में 51 और सेंट जॉन्स में 86 रन की पारी खेली। 

इसके बाद इंग्लैंड के लॉर्ड्स मैदान पर भी उन्होंने दूसरी पारी में जुझारू 53 रन बनाए। लेकिन इसके बावजूद वे अगले चार साल टीम से बाहर रहे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

2006 में जाफर को फिर से टेस्ट कैप पहनने का मौका मिला। अपनी पहली टेस्ट सेंचुरी उन्होंने इंग्लैंड के ही खिलाफ नागपुर टेस्ट में मारी। उस मैच की दोनों पारियों में जाफर ने 50 प्लस रन बनाए। पहली पारी में 81 रन बनाने के बाद उन्होंने दूसरी इनिंग में 100 रन ठोके।

घरेलू सीरीज में अच्छे परफॉर्मेंस ने उन्हें फिर से कैरिबियाई टूर पर गई टीम में मौका दिलवाया। वेस्ट इंडीज के ही खिलाफ सेंट जॉन्स में उन्होंने 212 रन की शानदार पारी खेली।

2007 में पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ कोलकाता में जाफर ने 202 रन बनाए। इस डबल सेंचुरी के बाद उन्होंने दो हाफ सेंचुरी और लगाईं, लेकिन वे टीम में जगह बरकरार नहीं रख सके।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जाफर को उनके करियर में 31 टेस्ट मैच खेलने का मौका मिला, जिनमें उन्होंने 34.10 की औसत से 1944 रन बनाए। जाफर के नाम 5 शतक और 11 अर्धशतक भी दर्ज हैं।

वनडे में उनका भाग्य और भी खराब रहा। मुंबई के इस टेकनिकली बेहतरीन बैट्समैन को कुल 2 वनडे मैच खेलने को मिले, जिनमें वे कुल 10 रन बना सके।

अगले महीने की 16 तारीख को 35 साल के होने वाले जाफर ने अब तक खेले 209 फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में 51.18 की औसत से 15917 रन बनाए हैं, जिसमें 46 सेंचुरी और 79 हाफ सेंचुरी शामिल हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अमोल मजूमदार*

*मुंबई के एक और धुरंधर हैं अमोल मजूमदार जिन्हें बेहतरीन रिकॉर्ड के बावजूद टीम इंडिया में खेलने का मौका नहीं मिला। मजूमदार रणजी में रन बनाने के मामले में दूसरे स्थान पर हैं। उन्होंने अब तक रणजी मुकाबलों में 9105 रन बनाए हैं।* 

*अब तक खेले 166 फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में अमोल ने 49.20 की औसत से 11070 रन बनाए हैं। इसमें 30 सेंचुरी और 60 हाफ सेंचुरी शामिल हैं।


*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ऋषिकेश कनितकर*

*राजस्थान के शानदार बल्लेबाज ऋषिकेश कनितकर रणजी में रन बनाने के मामले तीसरे पायदान पर हैं। उन्होंने अब तक 7885 रन बनाए हैं।* 

*पुणे, महाराष्ट्र में जन्मे इस धुरंधर ने अब तक खेले 141 फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में 53.26 की औसत से 33 शतक और 45 अर्धशतक समेत 10226 रन बनाए हैं।*

*कनितकर को उनके करियर में 2 टेस्ट और 34 वनडे मैच खेलने का मौका मिल सका।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अमरजीत केपी*

*पंजाब के अमरजीत ने रणजी में 7623 रन बनाए। पंजाब और हरियाणा के लिए फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट खेलते हुए उन्होंने 117 मैचों में 52.27 की औसत से 7894 रन बनाए। इसमें 27 सेंचुरी और 34 हाफ सेंचुरी शामिल रहीं।*

*उन्हें एक बार भी इंटरनेशनल लेवल पर मौका नहीं मिल सका।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पंकज धर्मानी*

*पंजाब रणजी टीम का अहम हिस्सा रहे पंकज धर्मानी ने रणजी करियर में 7621 रन बनाए। उन्हें एक वनडे मैच खेलने का मौका भी मिला, लेकिन इससे ज्यादा उन्हें अपना टेलेंट दिखाने का चांस नहीं मिला।*

*फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में पंकज 9312 रन बना चुके हैं, जिसमें 26 सैकड़े और 42 पचासे शामिल हैं।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*शितांशु कोटक*

*सौराष्ट्र के इस धाकड़ खब्बू बल्लेबाज ने रणजी में 7542 रन बनाए हैं। फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में उन्होंने 42.01 की औसत से 7982 रन बनाए हैं जिसमें 15 सेंचुरी और 54 हाफ सेंचुरी शामिल हैं। वे रणजी में सर्वाधिक रन बनाने की ऑलटाइम लिस्ट में छठे नंबर पर हैं।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अजय शर्मा*

*टीम इंडिया के दागदार खिलाड़ी अजय शर्मा का रणजी मैचों में सर्वाधिक शतक लगाने के मामले में दूसरे स्थान पर है। रणजी में 31 सेंचुरी लगाने के बावजूद हिमाचल प्रदेश के इस बेहतरीन बल्लेबाज को इंटरनेशनल लेवल पर ज्यादा मौका नहीं मिले। उनका टेलेंट उन्हें शायद और अवसर दिलवा देता, लेकिन 2000 में सामने आए मैच फिक्सिंग स्कैंडल में उनका नाम आने से उनका करियर पूरी तरह तबाह हो गया।*

*अजय शर्मा ने 129 फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में 10120 रन बनाए, जिसमें से 7438 उन्होंने रणजी ट्रॉफी में बनाए।*

----------

